# Dear santa...



## zracer7 (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Yuppers - watched that video several times over the last couple of years - those guys are insane! Now, I have done some of the same kind of crap with my own Jeep and trailer ... :2thumb:


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Reminds me of camping with dad.he'd do stuff like that in his Bronco.

OMGZ! NO 3 ton WINCH! how the hell does he expect to get to the good places?!

I see the cable but where is the winch?


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

Cool video.. but.... (and I'm not trying to be an azzhat, honest) What are you asking Santa for? The trailer? The land rover? The gall boys? :scratch


----------



## zracer7 (Apr 17, 2012)

d_saum said:


> Cool video.. but.... (and I'm not trying to be an azzhat, honest) What are you asking Santa for? The trailer? The land rover? The gall boys? :scratch


Haha well I don't want the guys if that's what you are implying. I like the truck/ trailer setup. Looks like they can go darn near anywhere with it. Course I would put a bit of a lift (nothing ridiculous tho) on the rig to get over the bigger stuff but it's pretty cool the way they handle the terrain with what they got.


----------

